# First Square Plate



## bamafatboy (Jul 28, 2017)

This is my first attempt at a square bowl. It is 7 inches and was turned from a 1 inch thick piece of Black Walnut. Sealed as the others.

Reactions: Like 12 | Way Cool 4


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 28, 2017)

That's purty!


----------



## DKMD (Jul 29, 2017)

Nice work! I love the sound those things make at high speed!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jul 29, 2017)

Nice job! That makes me want to try one soon.


----------



## BrianW (Aug 3, 2017)

Very nice! 

I've wanted to try turning a square plate/item a lot recently but I don't feel I'm ready for it _just_ yet. Still working on perfecting live edge bowls. :)


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 3, 2017)

BrianW said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I've wanted to try turning a square plate/item a lot recently but I don't feel I'm ready for it _just_ yet. Still working on perfecting live edge bowls. :)



If you can handle live edge, those plates are pretty much the same thing. Just remember, get an area the right thickness and then move in, Don't come back out or it'll flex and chatter

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 3, 2017)

Rats...I cant see anything but a black square on my screen. I'll have to look at it when I'm on my pc...


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 3, 2017)

BrianW said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I've wanted to try turning a square plate/item a lot recently but I don't feel I'm ready for it _just_ yet. Still working on perfecting live edge bowls. :)



Well you won't get any better without trying it! Just go for it and watch your hands, it's fun!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

